# Due Tomorrow not bagged up.



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

*Due Tomorrow not bagged up. *UPDATE* She Kidded 3/14*

Shirley is due tomorrow 3/11 and has not bagged up yet. This is her second kidding and I figured she'd have a decent bag by now.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are you positive she's bred?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you know that exact date you bred her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She doesn't look close, I agree.

When was she in with a buck and for how long?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would still keep a eye on her to be on the safe side. I learned my lesson 2 years ago when I had a doe that was 2 days past her due date not have a bag and her girly parts still looked like the day I put her in with the buck, I put her in the pen to take her to the sale the next day and that night I heard screaming and she had a little buckling. No joke all her parts changed 100% from that morning to that night. I have never had a doe do that before so I'm thinking not the most common thing in the world but better safe.
Of course I still agree you most defiantly might have some time to go before she has kids but I don't trust these animals any more!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

She was bred 10/13 and 10/14. I watched her be bred and she was confirmed pregnant by blood test. I can feel babies move in there. Lol. Just doesn't seem like they are heading out anytime soon. :/ 
She gets pasture, loose minerals, high protein grass hay, and a daily grain ration. She's had all her Vax and selenium gel.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

She may go late, and/or be a doe that doesn't bag up much before kidding.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

This is her udder last year. She bagged up before she lost her ligs and had one kid the next day


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Way different from the last kidding.

I agree, in case, keep an eye on her.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Not much different today. I'm checking every few hours. Ligs are mushy but still there. She's still hanging with the herd in the pasture. Sigh....


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Is there any way she got bred at a later date? I would guess by looking at her she she would be due in about 3 weeks but they can be tricky


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

some goats dont truely "bag up" until right before kidding. I would stick around and watch her and be checking her ligaments. That is probably the for sure way to tell.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Well anything is possible. Lol. Our buck was separated from the does and I watched them breed when I put her in with him in Oct. Blood draw was done at 5 weeks from breeding. I think she is just gonna go a few days late.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, sounds good. She is just trying to be sneaky


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Still no kids. But her ligs are very soft this evening and our summer Doeling just tried to nurse her. Lol. She didn't much care for that! I'm hoping it's a sign that her milk is coming in. Hopefully tomorrow..... Day 152.... :/


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

A doe usually kids between 145 and 155 days, "usually." I don't think of them as being overdue until they are over 155 days.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

I think we are filling up! Slowly! Lol. I sat with her for a couple hours today. She was laying down and about every 10 min would grunt and nip at her side, wag her tail, and then give a big sigh. She also did a ton of stretching this morning.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

My Rosie didn't fill up until after her kids were born.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Just got back from the barn. I sat with her awhile again. She is grinding her teeth and yawning often. I'm fairly certain she is having some contractions. Not too strong but enough to wake her up when she's sleeping. No discharge but her ligs are almost completely gone. Going to grab some sleep myself and check in a few hours.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Ligs are completely gone now and bag is looking much more full. She gets pissed when I try to feel how tight it is. Lol. I think we will have babies by tomorrow morning! She's out grazing right now. I'm eagle eyeing her through the window. Ha!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

AriesBis said:


> Ligs are completely gone now and bag is looking much more full. She gets pissed when I try to feel how tight it is. Lol. I think we will have babies by tomorrow morning! She's out grazing right now. I'm eagle eyeing her through the window. Ha!


YAY! I can't wait to see kids.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

1 buckling so far. He was sideways with one foot back! He's already up and nursing!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Cute! Any more?


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

No more. Just the one buck. He weighed 8.58 lbs. I thought for sure she had another one in there but no.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really cute!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh what a cute little guy!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats!!!! He's a cutie!


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats!!! :balloons:


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you! I'm completely in love. I think he has blue eyes too!! Love him!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow he was really playing twister in there! Glad he's out and all is safe and sound.


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

yes he was. I knew something wasn't right when she was having cluster contractions but not pushing at all. she would lay down to push then stand up and look at me like "help, he's stuck" She had a rough birth last year too so I think I will give her a year off. she threw a big single buckling last year too.


----------

